# UTH Heat Pads..



## tiktok (Dec 18, 2008)

I read on a website that the Repti Therm U.T.H. - Mini heat pad could safely be used on plastic terrariums, just not the larger ones. I am having to use the plastic ones, since I do not have the space to keep everything in 10 gallon aquariums. I guess my questions are this:

1) Does anyone use heat pads on plastic terrariums with no issues?

2) Has anyone had any fire hazzard problems using heat pads(i am getting conflicting info on websites about thier safe use).

Thanks,

~pdm


----------



## shorty (Dec 19, 2008)

I used a heat pad on a plastic critter keeper a long time ago. I had no issues with it but it may depend on the heat pad your using. Does it have any warnings suggesting that you not use it around certain materials?


----------



## tiktok (Dec 19, 2008)

Not on the mini ones, just the 10gal mats &amp; up say not too.



shorty said:


> I used a heat pad on a plastic critter keeper a long time ago. I had no issues with it but it may depend on the heat pad your using. Does it have any warnings suggesting that you not use it around certain materials?


----------

